# Rate my new Audi A3 wrap? I want opinions from the public



## dayschasingcars (Sep 27, 2019)

I wrapped my 2018 Audi A3 a crazy wrap design, can you guys rate it? I'd love some feedback
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H75Bpu17HI0


----------



## Spinnetti_ (Aug 15, 2016)

Get a civic instead. Looking a bit hard for attention aren't we?


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

*Ask and you shall receive*

That looks awful. I hope someone sets it on fire.

If you're gonna do dumb sh!t like this, buy a Mk5 GTI. Audi's don't deserve this.



P.S.
I hate you.


----------



## 05LGT (Mar 24, 2013)

Isn't camo supposed to blend in by definition?


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

OMg, that is not to my liking.
But it is your car, I'd remove the wrap asap. 
:thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## RGT03 (Jan 16, 2017)

It looks very good in terms of execution. Not necessarily to my liking though. I guess if I needed a quick recon/getaway car during a Red Dawn like event it would be just the thing.


----------



## GetSchwiftyRS3 (Dec 22, 2019)

I luv the wrap, its awesome..! Please check out my New Post on the Audi 8P Section.. :wave:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

The wheels need to be black then you can pull it off and it flows. The wheel colors ruins the overall theme. Change color the black chrome or gloss black


----------



## sleeper15a3 (Jun 27, 2018)

:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## U.G. MKV (May 31, 2010)

I've dipped a lot of parts in snow camo for show cars so I'm going to say I don't hate it. But I wouldn't wrap my car like that. To each their own.


----------



## Joecool_5150 (Apr 21, 2019)

Umm....go buy a Jar car if wanna do this to it. When you're more mature, come back to Audi and show it some respect, son.


----------



## tmpsmx (May 23, 2020)

Personally not a fan of the wrap but I think a set of black wheels would really make it complete.


----------



## airhunt2 (Dec 18, 2020)

Looks bad ass bro


----------

